# My Top Secret GT-R



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)

So, finally got it Friday.










Check out the rest here:
http://exlex.neod.com/TopSecret_GT-R/


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## Sussex Boy (Jul 26, 2003)

That is sooooo nice.


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

very nice


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

I really like those Nismo GT1 alloys, ever since I saw a pic of an R400.

Are those little fog lights in the bumper ? Are they required in Sweden ? What kind of spec is the engine, any pics of that ?


----------



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)

The wheels are quite nice yes, but am looking to replace them soon. It's fog lights in the front yes, no demands here, so they have been removed now. Don't have any new pics of the engine, but it's not that much to see really.

HKS GT2530's, HKS filters, Apexi FMIC, 600cc injectors, Top Secret Titanium Pro 4" exhaust.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*Your car looks fantastic*

There's nothing quite like a perfectly polished black R33 GTR. :smokin:


----------



## bobban (Jan 29, 2002)

A real "Black Beauty". 


/ Bobban
pls PM me when you are ready to sell the alloys..


----------



## Tyler Williams (Aug 14, 2003)

Very nice car, well looked after 

Don't like wheels with the studs around the outside though, I think this looks a bit boy-racerish.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Very sweet. The paint looks superb - very well maintained if that's original.

Cya O!


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

*stunning mate!!!*

That is one fine looking R33!!!!:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

MMMmmmmm.... very sweet.  :smokin:  
Glad you got rid of the fog lights too.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Sweet :smokin:


----------



## morgie (Aug 23, 2003)

on the picture #3, your front tire is mounted the WRONG WAY !!! haha the tire must turn in the other direction 

besides that, it look pretty good


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

TILLYKKE, CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!

So You finally made it. Hope You'll enjoy the car as much as I enjoy mine...

Know let's see it in Malmö some day....


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Top car, congrats!!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Very nice.

Split rims always give a car a touch of class, a bit of racing heritage  

You should be proud.

James.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Like they say in that old Carlsberg commersial: "Worth waiting for!"  

Looks just as good as the first pics I saw! Top job,Thomas! Now, get everything sorted and get it legalized!  

/P


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*Same as!*

Looks cool in black, like mine!
Iam, let me know when your selling the wheels.



cheers, mark r..


----------



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: Same as!*



mark r said:


> *Iam, let me know when your selling the wheels.
> *


I'm selling or trading when someone can bring me some Advans, Model 5, in bronze.


----------



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)

Some more pics, www.gt-r.nu


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I think Dave Stroud still has a set of model 5's in bronze 19" for sale from Tokyo.

His username is 666sky, and he has a couple of for sale threads lurking about, might be worth a pm.

James.


----------



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)

19" is a bit much I think, 18" is more suiting for my kind of use. But thanks anyway.


----------



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)

Some new pictures of my car:
www.gt-r.nu


----------



## SkylineMannen (Aug 29, 2003)

Congratulations IamThomas... Really as "bobban" Wrote, Black beuty it is. =)

Regards Klaus


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Tyler Williams said:


> *Don't like wheels with the studs around the outside though, I think this looks a bit boy-racerish. *


Errrrrrrr, how else would split rims be held together? Cable ties? ALL splitrims have bolts like that, no choice when a wheel is made from 2 or 3 parts.

Cant see how thats boyracerish tho, totaly the opposite infact, how many boyracers can afford splitrims?

And if you want PROPERLY wide wheels you got no choice but split rims, 90% of track racers run em, as do most the msot expensive cars in the world...

Like bladey said, class :smokin: :smokin:


----------

